# Doc - Sub Level Four Kenpo Seminar



## Hawke (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey All,

I just found out that Doc (Dr. Ron Chapel) is doing a seminar in June with Cliff Stewart.  Camp of the Masters 2010.

Hoping Doc sees this post and can give us some info about the seminar and the material that will be covered.


----------



## Doc (Apr 18, 2010)

Hawke said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I just found out that Doc (Dr. Ron Chapel) is doing a seminar in June with Cliff Stewart.  Camp of the Masters 2010.
> 
> Hoping Doc sees this post and can give us some info about the seminar and the material that will be covered.



Thanks for the reminder, I forgot about it. I do the "Camp of the Masters" every year, but never know what I'm going to do until someone asks me a question. I let the participants guide the lecture/seminar sir.


----------



## Carol (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh my. Doc and Cliff Stewart in the same place? 

That will be one helluva camp. Too bad you guys don't come to the opposite corner of the country


----------



## Doc (Apr 19, 2010)

Carol said:


> Oh my. Doc and Cliff Stewart in the same place?
> 
> That will be one helluva camp. Too bad you guys don't come to the opposite corner of the country



We're together all the time. Just had dinner a few days ago. Ceiling didn't fall in, nor did the earth open up either. We've been doing that since high school.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Apr 20, 2010)

where will it be held at, Doc?


----------



## Hawke (Apr 24, 2010)

I talked with Mr. Cliff Stewart a few days ago.

Looking forward to the seminar.

Sounds like a great bunch of people to learn and train.

Sholinmonkmark I sent you a PM with the location.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (May 20, 2010)

tnxs hawk! also, got your message sent to me on facebook.weekend of my birthday!!!


----------

